# sound card



## Anonymous (Sep 11, 2009)

My system: FreeBSD 7.2, KDE 3.5.10

Motherboard ASUS P4P800

On the motherboard I have ADI AD1985 6-channel audio CODEC 1 x S/PDIF out (from specification) and in BIOS I have disabled OnBoard AC 97 Audio because I have a Sound Blaster Card in the computer too which I use.


```
cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (4p:1v/1r:2v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```



My question is If I enable audio onboard should I use it without a problem?

Thanks in advance,

Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Onboard audio should work fine on the P4P800. I'm pretty sure I've used it in the past.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not lucky. snd_ad1816_load="YES" in loader.conf and it doesn't work


----------

